# Got Mullet!!!



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Had to put the boat in today early in the am. launched at shoreline huntin them jarheads and hopefully some flatties...well no luck with flats but did come up on a huge school of jars, also caught a few snake trout to boot on the new battle and citica recently acquired. fish were feeding on the lights pretty good..... I did dream about spotting some flounder but...then I woke up. water didn't look too bad. Enjoyed with cheese grits.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Best way to enjoy right their! Good catch


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

heck yea man thats a feast. also have you ever fished by shoreline i ask because me and my dad also put in there but wondering if there is a good bite there


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*bigun's*

Now that is some big mullet!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

They Gone. :thumbsup:


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm not sure what looks better, the mullet or the Sierra Nevada!


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

That's Abita Strawberry, good stuff! Heard the Andygator is good as well.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

TurtleLA said:


> That's Abita Strawberry, good stuff! Heard the Andygator is good as well.


Anita Strawberry is an excellent beer, Andygator is really good as well, little sweeter. My favorite Abita beer is the Amber, never tried the Turbodog. Congrats on your catch by the way!


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

TurtleLA said:


> That's Abita Strawberry, good stuff! Heard the Andygator is good as well.


I swear that's a Sierra Nevada on the tailgate but I've been wrong before...


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

tkh329 said:


> I swear that's a Sierra Nevada on the tailgate but I've been wrong before...


Yeah it is, he thought you were taking about the picture with fried mullet and cheese grits, that's an Abita Strawberry in that pic.


----------

